# Look what I managed to nab today! Mesh grille finished



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've been negotiating with a guy all week who is breaking a front end smashed TT Coupe for the panels, it's seems to have taken ages to finalise but the deal was closed today, money paid and delivered for sometime next week.

What would I want with Coupe panels when I have a roadster you may well ask, well these panels are both of the cills, rear boot spoiler and rear bumper of the Votex kit - I already have a new front Votex splitter at a body shop but they are going to prep and spray the whole lot together.

They are in great condition but really, really dirty but as they are going to be resprayed then the dirt doesn't matter. I will need to get the rear spoiler off (which will probably be great fun :wink: ) to check that it fits the roadster OK before giving it to the body shop because roadster and Coupe rear boot spoilers can be different to each other but if it doesn't fit then I can make the necessary adjustments before getting it sprayed.

Anyway, here are the pics as he took them off the car.























































Apart from a set of Votex wheels (which I aim to get eventually) then that should leave me fully Votexed, I know this is a kind of Marmite aftermarket kit for some but I like it so that's all that matters, I'm hoping that with the purple colour of my TTR then it's just going to look stunning when it's all done but we shall have to wait and see.

Graham


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Graham, it will look the dogs in purple, looking forward to seeing it all sprayed and fitted 8)


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

So jealous of that rear bumper 

Will look smashing once altogether !


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work old man, good to see you are fully reinvested in the way of the TT after a brief episode we had best forget 

Charlie


----------



## Skate_hardcore18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhhh man!!! Fair play to ya! Ive been ringing him all week. Birmingham Matie selling the DTM kit lol. Rang him this afternoon and he said kit had gone. Was absolutely gutted. Atleast it's gone to another member


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Was this off a car that was breaking on eBay?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ganxter said:


> Was this off a car that was breaking on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Yes.

Graham


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

I saw that and I've tried a few people on eBay for bits for my car and they never get back to me! Did you get it for a good price?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ganxter said:


> I saw that and I've tried a few people on eBay for bits for my car and they never get back to me! Did you get it for a good price?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Eventually, yes. But I started talking to the chap last weekend about it and it taken me nearly a week to actually pay for it, I was happy with the price from day one but it was really hard to get him to send me an invoice for me to pay - it was almost like he didn't want to sell or at least wasn't too bothered. Anyway, it's all done now and for the price I paid, it was really worth the wait. :wink:

Graham


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Nice find mate as soon as I saw it I thought someone here would be on that straight away well those who knew what the kit was anyway.

Should look sweet once all sprayed and fitted will look good to see it on a ttr for a change :smile:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ganxter said:


> Nice find mate as soon as I saw it I thought someone here would be on that straight away well those who knew what the kit was anyway.
> 
> Should look sweet once all sprayed and fitted will look good to see it on a ttr for a change :smile:


Thanks. Considering that I got the whole lot for £257 delivered then I'm not moaning as I can sell the boot lid and my rear bumper for a few quid to make the deal even sweeter. I know I've got to get them sprayed and factor the cost of that in but I've got that sorted too. :wink:

I won't bother putting any pics up once I've finished it though because apparently it's going to look $hit and I shall only get a drumming, I'm sure I'll like it though. :roll: :lol:

Graham


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

You bloody well better get some pics up ASAP Graham! :lol:

Not sure I've seen a Votex roadster. With the unusual colour and your usual attention to detail - I just know this is gonna hit the spot nicely! 8)

Looking forward to the grand unavailing...


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the pics when done Graham, its going to look DB I reckon..


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

ohh wow well done Graham  .....your cab is going to look awesome....that rear bumper is mean. Cannot wait to see the kit fitted.

Damien.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

that rear bumper looks class...well jell! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Love_iTT said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find mate as soon as I saw it I thought someone here would be on that straight away well those who knew what the kit was anyway.
> ...


At the end of the day everyone has got their own vision for their TT and as long as it turns out how you wanted, it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks. Your always gonna have haters but I think this is gonna be sweet Graham.

Just get it on! :razz:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Graham, I've read that rear bumper won't fit on roadster's so you need to sell it ASAP. I know a guy who could pay straight away like if your interested  Take a lot of weight off your shoulders.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My Votex rear bumper, rear boot spoiler and both side cills (no doubt with the normal ripples in them :roll: ) arrived at work today. [smiley=drummer.gif]

I haven't got time to unwrap them so I'll do that tonight when I get in from work, I'll post some pics if I get the time. I just hope that they haven't been damaged in transit but there's not much I can do about that now, that's one of the chances you have to take when using couriers to transport things like this but they've all got to be sprayed anyway, hopefully they will be fine - apart from the cills that is. :wink:

Graham


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Now to get it on! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ganxter said:


> [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Now to get it on! :lol:


Once they're all sprayed up I will. 

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I unpacked it all when I got home and it's all fine. He has sent me the complete rear bumper so I'm just deciding to either get the complete bumper sprayed or try and get the rear part off the bumper, I think that as it's bonded on I will have a hell of a job to get it off and may damage it in the process so I think I'll leave it on and get the complete bumper sprayed.

I also started trying to get the rear boot spoiler off mine tonight - that's proving to be a nightmare but I'm gradually managing to cut my way through the seal and bonding, it will come off eventually but it's going to take a bit of time which doesn't matter.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I got home tonight to get all the panels ready to take to the body shop tomorrow, it was only the rear bumper that I need to work on as there is nothing to do on the cills or rear boot spoiler and they already have the front splitter.

The problem I had with the rear bumper was the bottom part of the spoiler (is that what it's called?) is bonded on to the rear bumper and the guy I bought it from didn't want to separate the two and I can't blame him because when it arrived I could see why - it would be a pig of a job to get them apart.

So I was going to just put it in the car and be done with it but part of the top mounting of the bumper was broken, it had also had a small whack in the rear at sometime and the damage had transferred to the inside as well so I thought nope, if I'm going to do this then I'm going to do it properly, the thing was that I could easily screw this up and damage the spoiler if I wasn't careful so I had a cup of coffee and a smoke and thought about how I could do this without any damage.

The only way I could think of is to cut the rear bumper up into sections making it weaker around the bonding so I got my trusty Dremell out with a cutting disc on and started to cut about 5mm away from the spoiler - no return point now!! I cut the complete top part of the bumper off from the outside leaving the 5mm above the spoiler. I then turned it over and started cutting the bumper from the inside which would leave about 30mm of the old bumper bonded to the bumper - the theory being that I should then be able to 'peel' the old bumper away from the spoiler. I cut this inner section off into three sections until I was just left about 30mm of the old bumper bonded to the spoiler.

Now it was time to test my theory out. I got some big gas pliers and managed to get the edge of the old rear wheel arch up and away from the spoiler, to get leverage, I used the gas pliers very much like you would use the key supplied on sardine tins and this little baby just peeled right off the spoiler, the theory worked!!

All I had to do when all the rear bumper was gone was to clean up any bonding left on the spoiler. I feel so much better with it now because I know that I would not have been totally happy just repairing the old bumper, this way I know that it's going to be perfect when it goes on my TTR.

So that's it for now, all the bits are now in the car ready to take tomorrow. I'm in no hurry for them and so I have told them that they have got all week to do them as I won't be able to fit anything until next weekend and I want them to do a good job rather than a rushed job. I'll update this when I get them back.

Graham


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Graham ! Just put some pictures up, pictures paint a thousand words


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Graham ! Just put some pictures up, pictures paint a thousand words


I would have taken some pictures but I just didn't think that it was that an interesting subject - cutting up a rear bumper is not exactly awe inspiring so I didn't bother. I'll take plenty when I fit it though as hopefully I wont just be fitting these panels. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I took the panels into the body shop today and they should be ready for sometime towards the end of next week, he's going to give me a ring when they are all blocked and primered for me to go and inspect them before the colour coat is put on, so unless the colour is wrong then I know they should be OK when they are finished.

I have ordered a couple of other things this week and they should be with me next week too, I'm not sure if I will be able to get everything done next weekend as I don't want to rush it but by next Sunday evening I should be able to at long last post some pictures up - hopefully it will be worth the wait. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

looking forward to seeing it all


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TB.Eight said:


> looking forward to seeing it all


Me too after all this time getting it all together, I just hope that it all looks OK when done. :lol:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just come in from the garage and I'm now temporarily spoilerless on the boot, I haven't got all the gunk off yet but that shouldn't take to long. Getting that spoiler off without damaging the boot lid was the bit I was most dreading but now that's over and done with I can relax.

Graham


----------



## SilverFoxTT (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Graham, I'm watching this one with interest. I've managed to pick up a boxed set of unused votex sills, but want to see the kit on a roadster before I commit to the £310 equiv. my Audi dealers want for a front splitter. 
I'm sure you'll love the look with your colour.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Can't wait to see the final result Graham. 

I've always loved the votex look.

If I remember the kit correctly, don't you need exhaust tip extenders too?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SilverFoxTT said:


> Hi Graham, I'm watching this one with interest. I've managed to pick up a boxed set of unused votex sills, but want to see the kit on a roadster before I commit to the £310 equiv. my Audi dealers want for a front splitter.
> I'm sure you'll love the look with your colour.


I don't blame you waiting to be honest, I've always said that this is most definitely a 'Marmite' kit - you either love them or hate them and like most things, the colour will make or break it. It might look rubbish on my purple TTR but may look awesome on your silver TTR. :wink: £310 is a lot of money to spend if you're not quite sure so you're wise to wait.



aidb said:


> Can't wait to see the final result Graham.
> 
> I've always loved the votex look.
> 
> If I remember the kit correctly, don't you need exhaust tip extenders too?


I think you're right, if you have the standard exhaust there were tip extensions available for this kit but I did offer the rear valance up on to the bumper to check exactly that but it looks as though the Milltek is going to fit just about right, the tips at the moment stick out but it looks like they should just about be level, I'll have to make an adjustment on the back box (if I can) if it doesn't look quite right.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just had this delivered at work...Mmmm, I wonder what's inside it? :roll: :wink:










Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Grill?
You might want to edit the address out of the photo too


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> Grill?


Doh!! Obviously you recognise the box. 



Adam-tt said:


> You might want to edit the address out of the photo too


Done. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Look forward to seeing it fitted graham 
Are you going to paint the surround of the grill?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Also are you going to run with the badge or without?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm going to take it home first to check the fit which I assume will be OK but if it isn't then I will make any adjustments necessary and then paint the lip purple leaving the grill black I will drop it off to the bodyshop who are spraying the Votex parts and pick up the whole lot in one go.

I want to fit the rings but not in the normal way, I shall be making a small modification to it first. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Ooohhhh can't wait to see now :-D


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Crystals or LED's for the rings


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

robokn said:


> Crystals or LED's for the rings


Rob, as if I'd do anything so crass. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really looking forward to the results Graham. I think your cab is going to look absolutely knock out.  
Damien.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Really looking forward to the results Graham. I think your cab is going to look absolutely knock out.
> Damien.


I hope so Damien, I really do. :wink:

Well, I got home tonight and went straight out in the garage to do my little mod on the mesh grill which came today. I had been thinking about how I would do this so my first tool out the box was my trusty old dremmel.

The reason being is although I really like the look of the mesh grill, I prefer it with the four Audi rings on - just my preference and not saying that pepes who leave the rings off are wrong, just my preference that's all.

What I don't like about having the rings on is using the standard holder which comes with it because the holder is parallel all around it's edges like this:










I know I'm being picky but to me it makes the rings look as if they are looking skywards as the grill is sloping backwards so I thought that I would have a go at limiting that effect by chamfering the bottom edge to minimise that effect, so with a bit of carefull cutting with the Dremmel I ended up with this:



















The pics above now shows the bottom edge cut back leaving the top edge as standard.

After cutting with the Dremmel then I just needed to smooth it down around the edges (Inside as well as the outside) so that when it rests on the grill it looks like this:










The ring holder is not fixed to the grill in this pic so it's not fitting completely flush but this was just to give me and idea of where the high spots were so I knew what and where to take off - always a bit at a time and don't try to do it in one hit.

Once happy with the fit I then screwed it to the grill and place the grill in the front bumper to see what the effect would be like and this is how it came out.










So a before shot with the standard 5 bar grill:










And an after shot with the mesh grill and rings roughly in position, the grill is not pressed in to the fully home position yet.










The rings are still a little skywards but nowhere near as much as if I had't chamfered the bottom edge and I'm happy with the look I've acheived.

I was going to get the outer rim of the grill sprayed purple but seeing it on the car I'm not so sure now so I will have a think about it I think before making the final decision.

Graham


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

The grill looks wicked mate! Where's it from?

I take it that its the same one Adam's got as I was going to PM him today.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice touch mate I might have to do mine now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

ganxter said:


> The grill looks wicked mate! Where's it from?
> 
> I take it that its the same one Adam's got as I was going to PM him today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


It's probably from the same place as Adam's and a few others on here I would guess, I got mine from a German company on http://www.ebay.de and it worked out to about £60 I think.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice touch mate I might have to do mine now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hehe, it only took an hour or so, if you start now you could have it finished before you go to bed. :wink:

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> ganxter said:
> 
> 
> > The grill looks wicked mate! Where's it from?
> ...


If only I wasn't at work [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TB.Eight (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks better angled off. I could never go with anything but the 3 bar grill though


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I like what you've done with the badge holder, I would have done the same.

I was an hour away from buying the same grille last week before I got my 3 bar much cheaper. I was going to spray the rim silver to break up all my purple. I did a Photoshop on YOUR before photo and it looked great matching the silver headlights. Much better than the black or even colour coded images I created. I'll upload the photos tomorrow for you if you're interested? I'm on my phone now so don't have them to hand.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes please Gareth, anything like that is always helpful.

Graham


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Graham

really like what you've done with the badge, still can't make up my mind what to do. At the moment I'm staying ringless.
Is that a standard lower middle grill? The honeycomb looks as if it matches quite well. At the moment I have the standard V6 and can't find a suitable replacement. Emailed carparts online the German seller and they don't do anything.

cheers

Stewart


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OeTT said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> really like what you've done with the badge, still can't make up my mind what to do. At the moment I'm staying ringless.
> Is that a standard lower middle grill? The honeycomb looks as if it matches quite well. At the moment I have the standard V6 and can't find a suitable replacement. Emailed carparts online the German seller and they don't do anything.
> ...


Hi Stewart,
Yes, the lower grill is just the standard version and it does match in quite nicely with the new upper mesh grill, the honeycomb cells are a slightly different size but doesn't look out of place as they are a similar design. I'm still not 100% on this grill yet I must admit mainly because you can now see right through it showing the radiator behind it which in itself is not a problem except that my radiator is dirty!!

Graham


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Looking good graham mate


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if this part is compatible?
I know that one of the Jettas/Golfs used the same part 8NO 807 683 A3FZ but is it this one??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-MK5-Go...571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27bfd08203


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I was going to try the s3 front grill if you turn it upside down it looks like it will fit


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Yes please Gareth, anything like that is always helpful.
> 
> Graham


It looks like the only one I didn't save was the one I wanted to post... Anyway, I recreated it for you and here are another two I did the other day for reference. I really like it with the silver frame:

























What do you reckon?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

That isn't bad :-O


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I really like this look. Could be OEM.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I quite like the look of this, it defines the shape of the grill opening which does tend to get lost on the purple/black combination and if I did it in the same colour as the headlights then I wouldn't be introducing another colour.










In comparison to how it looks at the moment:










Thanks for doing that Gareth, much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Mmmm I not sure on the silver highlighting, makes it look like an A3/S3 to me. :?

SJ


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> I quite like the look of this, it defines the shape of the grill opening which does tend to get lost on the purple/black combination and if I did it in the same colour as the headlights then I wouldn't be introducing another colour.
> Thanks for doing that Gareth, much appreciated.


No problem 

I think the same, which is why I did it. Looking at the photo in your sig, you can see how it all merges together in the shade. With my car being the same colour and having colour coded lights, I really notice it. In the dark, you cannot distinguish any lines on the front of the car. With the silver rim, it nicely defines the front. If I got the honeycomb grille, I would be doing this for sure. I would also paint my lights to match (like yours).



Super Josh said:


> Mmmm I not sure on the silver highlighting, makes it look like an A3/S3 to me. :?


Well, I used to have an S3 and I much preferred the definition of the grille on that so maybe that's where my logic came from


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Garth said:


> I think the same, which is why I did it. Looking at the photo in your sig, you can see how it all merges together in the shade. With my car being the same colour and having colour coded lights, I really notice it. In the dark, you cannot distinguish any lines on the front of the car. With the silver rim, it nicely defines the front. If I got the honeycomb grille, I would be doing this for sure. I would also paint my lights to match (like yours).


Well I tell you what, I think I will give it a go anyway because in the photo it does look quite good. I'll be the guinea pig and if it turns out looking crap then you know that you won't need to do it.  I'll probably then just spray the grill Phantom black all over as I want to spray the mesh part anyway.

Graham


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent. Don't forget to put up photos once you're done


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Photos will be taken don't worry Gareth, :wink: I'm hoping that I will be able to combine the grill install with the Votex kit install as it seems to make sense to do all that at the same time so there should be quite a few pics - it's just getting the time to do it all and of course, getting them back from the body shop.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I just had a phone call from the body shop to say for me to go round and inspect the panels at primer stage (I asked for this as I didn't want them to put the top coat on before I looked at them) and they looked brilliant even though they were all in primer, so they will putting the top coat on all the panels this afternoon ready for me to pick them up Friday Afternoon - so guess what I will be doing this weekend amongst all the other jobs I've got to do. 

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I quite like the look of this, it defines the shape of the grill opening which does tend to get lost on the purple/black combination and if I did it in the same colour as the headlights then I wouldn't be introducing another colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think I would but I like that but the all black also looks good tuff choice mate


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Didn't think I would but I like that but the all black also looks good tuff choice mate


It is difficult Andy and like you, I like both but the bit that is swaying me towards trying the silver is as I have said previously, the black look just kind of gets swallowed up in the purple, the purple is a surprisingly dark colour and I think that little bit of a silver band shapes the front grill. Only in real life and at different angles will I know if I like it or not but the nice thing is that it won't be any big shakes if I decide to take it back to black again so it's worth a go I think.

I will post some pics up when I've done it and then ask for opinions - and then I shall ignore them. :lol:

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't think I would but I like that but the all black also looks good tuff choice mate
> ...


Only one opinion matters mate


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Only one opinion matters mate


Mine?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Garth said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Only one opinion matters mate
> ...


So close so close


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just come in from taking the old sealant off where the old OEM spoiler was fixed to the boot lid so that's all prepared now ready for the Votex spoiler to go on, the Votex one I'm putting on has got the old OEM bonded inside it so it will hopefully just be a case of running a bead of Silkaflex around and bolting it on through the existing fixings.

I'm picking up all the panels tomorrow afternoon so I think I will do the boot spoiler first as that's going to be the easiest to fit.

I'm pretty much decided that once all the Votex panels are on and fitted then I shall put the TTR into the same body shop for them to work their magic on the complete body as she (to me) is looking a bit tired in places but this really does depend if I think they are up to it and I will only know that when I see the panels tomorrow.

I'm also thinking of finishing off with another set of wheels but again, I'm not totally decided on that yet, I know what wheels I want if I do go down that route so at least that's the hardest part done. :wink:

Roll on tomorrow and then instead of getting just a load of boring words from me then you will at long last see some pictures of the install. 

Graham


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> ...I'm also thinking of finishing off with another set of wheels...


I really like the Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2s, in 18" staggered 8J fronts, 9J rears. Silver if I can get/afford them. Silver on a Merlin? Black?

Enjoy the quandary.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'm also thinking of finishing off with another set of wheels...
> ...


I was thinking more on the lines of this, what do you think?

Graham


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love_iTT said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Reps [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Genuine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of this, what do you think?


Nah, not for me. Still, it ain't my car. 



tonsky26 said:


> Reps [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]
> 
> Genuine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Wheel snob. :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That's fair enough but it was the style of wheel that I'm after, not necessarily that particular wheel but I'm after something that has a wide polished rim rather than the spokes going down to the edge of the rim (like my QS reps) if that makes sense.

Also, I'm not prepared to pay £2-3000 for genuine BBS wheels a) because the car is not worth it and b) it's not going to be used enough to warrant spending that kind of money on wheels. If others spend that kind of money on their wheels then that's fine but reps will suit me just fine, I can't justify spending that sort of money when the car is only worth £5000 max, it just doesn't equate. I would only pay £4-500 for a set of wheels for this car.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You always move so fast from idea to completion, which surprises me massively considering how old you are, I would have thought it would have taken you ages 

I am surprised that I actually like the look of the silver detailing on the grille, one of those things that on paper sounds a bit odd, but in practise looks good.

I can't wait to see it all fitted and you know my thoughts on your proposed wheel choice 

Charlie


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Charlie said:


> You always move so fast from idea to completion, which surprises me massively considering how old you are, I would have thought it would have taken you ages


 :lol: :lol: I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not Charlie but as I don't get many compliments then I'm going to take it as such! :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

A marvellous example of stealth witt by Charlie there...... 

Damien


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just gone and picked up all the parts from the body shop - front splitter, both side sills, rear bumper and rear boot lid spoiler and they all look just awesome, they look as if they are dripping in liquid purple, absolutely fantastic quality. So my TTR will definately now be going back a bit later on for them to work there magic on. All this for a princely sum of £360 including the VAT, several sheets of 2000 grit wet and dry, 5 rolls of masking tape, paint scourer for keying the paint before install and half an hour tuition in their body shop. Priceless.

So tonight I hope to start off by putting the rear boot spoiler on - I have a feeling that I'm going to be just a little bit pleased by the time this is all fitted. 

Graham


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Im sure it will but hope this body kit is as good as the build up to ye big reveal.

I am jelous of that rear bumper though !!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Im sure it will but hope this body kit is as good as the build up to ye big reveal.
> 
> I am jelous of that rear bumper though !!!


It's only ever going to be as good as if you like it or not. I said from day one that this body kit (or any other body kit for that matter) is a 'Marmite' kit - you are either going to like it or loath it, or maybe even just parts of it. Its not up to me to be judgmental and say this is the best kit available, far from it. I realise that everyone has their own opinions on things and I won't be at all disappointed at all if people say they hate it, at the end of the day it's if I like it or not that counts but of course, it would please me if it looked good for most.

To be honest, I think that most people will probably be as you, like parts of it but not all of it - that's fine by me though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > You always move so fast from idea to completion, which surprises me massively considering how old you are, I would have thought it would have taken you ages
> ...


Come on buddy, you know me, of COURSE it's not a compliment :lol: :lol:

I live vicariously through you 

Charlie


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Don't do it!
Your qs reps are much nicer. I hate those split rims as I think they always look dated.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Come on buddy, you know me, of COURSE it's not a compliment :lol: :lol:
> 
> I live vicariously through you
> 
> Charlie


Yeah right, of course you do. :lol: :lol: :-*



Garth said:


> Don't do it!
> Your qs reps are much nicer. I hate those split rims as I think they always look dated.


Don't worry Gareth, its not a done deal my any means. I've just done a quick Photoshop with them on it it didn't look good I must admit. I don't know why because seeing them on other TT's they looked really nice but for some reason they just looked plain wrong on mine. No worries, it was only a thought I had but now after the photoshop job then I'll be sticking to my QS reps for a while longer yet - and apart from that, I can put that £450 towards the bodywork makeover I've got planned which to me is more important. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

So now its all systems go!!

I was itching to get home tonight just to see what the colour match was like, I knew the finish was great but I obviously couldn't tell if the colour was a good match - I needn't have worried as it is spot on, thank God for that. I tried offering every panel up to see if they all matched and they are all good to go so with that I looked to see what preferred sequence I would put them on. I wanted to do the one which would take little time to begin with as I only wanted to spend a short time on it tonight and not get sucked into the 'I must fit these all on tonight' scenario so I chose the rear boot spoiler to go on first as that was going to be the easiest and laid the other panels out to one side.

I had to shoot these in the garage so the colour and quality is not great but once they are all on then I will take some better pictures outside but at least this should give you some idea.

Front and rear bumpers plus the two sills laid to one side - just look at all those ripples running along the sills, tch! :roll: :wink:










Mmmm, maybe I put this on too low. :roll: :wink:










And a few shots of the rear boot spoiler bonded, bolted and fitted.




























I just love this spoiler with the detail of the silver (fake) bolts on the end caps, I thought they were part of the moulding but they do actually come out.

So far so good and with what I can see then I'm pretty sure that I will be pleased with the end result, I shall put the front splitter on tomorrow and if I get the time then I shall put the side sills on after that. I've also decided that I will pop the front bumper off to fit the splitter as I think I can fit it better with the bumper off than trying to fiddle with it on. That will also give me a chance to do something with the radiators which are very visible with the new mesh grill.

The rear bumper is another story, I can see that that is not going to be straight forward and will probably take the rear bumper off as well but I'm also going to have to sort something out with the Milltek exhaust tail pipes as they are (having now offered it up in its correct position) too short. Not a problem as there are several solutions to solve that - its just deciding the best route to go down and I need to sort that out before fitting the rear bumper as it will be a nightmare once fitted. I've got all the time in the world so I'm not going to rush things just to get everything fitted this weekend, so I can see that it should all be fitted this weekend (hopefully) apart from the rear bumper, if not then I will just carry on fitting it gradually during the week.

I'll post some more pics up as and when I do each of the panels including the fitting of them.

Graham


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Nice one Graham! Your progress on things is staggering!

Stuart.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Before you stick your new spoiler on remind your friends what happened with your last attempt at sticking a spoiler on.

That type of wheel looks great on the car Graham but you know that already. 

Go for it.

Already told you I'm not a massive fan of the spoiler what does make me smile and very happy is that your back in love with the car.

Roll on the next meet.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

jamman said:


> Before you stick your new spoiler on remind your friends what happened with your last attempt at sticking a spoiler on.


LOL i remember :lol:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought the front splitter had to be fitted with the bumper on the car? I'm sure the splitter has to he removed in order to take the bumper off.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

As above the splitter will probably not go on if the bumper is off
graham you do the the front splitter is only held on by the 4 screws in the arch? no need to glue it in place it takes 5mins to fit


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> As above the splitter will probably not go on if the bumper is off
> graham you do the the front splitter is only held on by the 4 screws in the arch? no need to glue it in place it takes 5mins to fit


He's right you know 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

The rear bumper is another story, I can see that that is not going to be straight forward and will probably take the rear bumper off as well but I'm also going to have to sort something out with the Milltek exhaust tail pipes as they are (having now offered it up in its correct position) too short.

the back box is held up by 2 rubber O rings...the brackets that hold these O rings are adjustable...there is getting on for an inch of movement if you undo the bolts...have you tried this?.................sorry if i'm not making much sense, i've had a beer!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> the back box is held up by 2 rubber O rings...the brackets that hold these O rings are adjustable...there is getting on for an inch of movement if you undo the bolts...have you tried this?.................sorry if i'm not making much sense, i've had a beer!


The rear brackets may move an inch but there's very little movement front to back on the actual exhaust. The brackets only move the tailpipes side to side. I adjusted mine last week when I replaced the rear arb. It's the joints in the exhaust that will move it further out.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Before you stick your new spoiler on remind your friends what happened with your last attempt at sticking a spoiler on.


Too late James, this one is stuck and bolted on - no chance of this one falling off. :lol:

Funny you should mention that though because I was telling that story to the body shop manager, oh how he laughed but he gave me some stuff and a scourer they use to key the paint before bonding.

For those that don't know about my first attempt at fitting a Polish ebay 3.2 rear spoiler special jobby then sit down and I will tell you a story.

I was very proud when I received this spoiler all the way from Poland, I wasn't expecting it to look too much but as it happened it was a very good replica and fitted very well. Me being me I spent ages prepping it ready for spraying and did several coats of satin black paint and have to admit that it looked gorgeous when I had finished it. I duly stuck it on with Silkaflex and left it to cure overnight.

Several weeks went by and I noticed that it was starting to come a little loose, nothing to worry about, I'll fix that at some time but not just yet as I've got other things to do. However, soon after I noticed it becoming loose I needed to go to my local tyre dealer and I pulled up into their car park, as I pulled up I noticed two gorgeous looking women walking side by side on the path next to me, my shades were on, the hood was down, the sun was out and I was feeling good, I checked the mirror and I was looking cool - as cool as a 63 year old can look which is actually not cool at all, I put the TT in reverse to reverse into the space. Now at this point it would have been very easy to have driven it backwards using the mirrors but I thought that I would do the left arm on passenger seat, slightly swivel body with head turned left over the left shoulder trick so that I could see the two women at the same time of reversing. And then utter, utter disaster and total embarrassment, there was an almighty BANG and then a sort bumping noise with the car feeling like it was running over something along with the most horrible cracking sound.

It was all going on as if it was in slow-mo, there was all this noise of banging and cracking with the car bouncing in the air and two gorgeous women absolutely pissing themselves with laughter as I run over my beloved Polish fake 3.2 ebay special spoiler and crushed it into several pieces. That wasn't the worst part though, that was left to me having to drive forwards and running over the spoiler again which was now underneath my car with as much cracking and banging as the first time I ran over it, by this time the women were now almost hysterical with laughter, then just when you thought it surely couldn't get any worse, I then had the indignation of having to get out the car, walk round the back of the car and pick up a trillion pieces of my Polish fake 3.2 ebay special spoiler. Total, total humiliation.

I closed the boot lid and walked into the reception area of the tyre dealer leaving the two women on the pathway walking away in that kind of uncontrollable staggering manner because of the uncontrollable laughter, got to the reception desk where they had obviously all been watching what disaster had just been happening outside and with a dead pan face said "Awright mate". What a frigging stupid buggering thing to say to me after what I had just gone through. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Oh how we laughed together.

:lol: :lol: Hope you enjoyed the little bit of humiliation on my behalf but you do realise that if this new spoiler falls off then no one and I mean no one, will hear about it on hear. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Garth said:


> I thought the front splitter had to be fitted with the bumper on the car? I'm sure the splitter has to he removed in order to take the bumper off.





Adam-tt said:


> As above the splitter will probably not go on if the bumper is off
> graham you do the the front splitter is only held on by the 4 screws in the arch? no need to glue it in place it takes 5mins to fit





Rich196 said:


> He's right you know


Well this worried and confused me a bit, so much so that at 11.55 having just read this that I went out to the garage and re-read the Audi fitting instruction sheets that came with the front splitter and they confirmed that I didn't dream this up. It clearly states and shows illustrations of how and where to apply the adhesive to bond it to the front bumper, you also have to screw it with the original wheel arch screws as you all suggested but it is definitely bonded to the front bumper. I have also got a plastic black piece of tube which locates in the drivers side lower grill to align with the front towing eye and has to be bonded to the grill.

I'm only saying what is in the instructions and was always the way I had intended to fit it, I can't see how bonding the splitter to the front bumper can be a problem for getting the bumper off at a later stage but if you guys know different then please tell me as what I don't want to do is bond this on when I shouldn't - could the instructions be wrong? Seems unlikely though as there are about 4 pages on the bonding process on where you need to put the adhesive to where you should key the paint in preperation for the bonding agent to be applied. Weird. :?

Graham


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I would do what the instructions say. I only mentioned it as I've read other members saying they just clipped on and that they have needed to remove them to remove the bumper. I have no experience of the votex myself so you'd be better following the instructions than my advice :grin:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That story was so so funny, i had tears running down my face. sorry to laugh at your humiliation but you did describe the situation so very well


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> That story was so so funny, i had tears running down my face. sorry to laugh at your humiliation but you did describe the situation so very well


No need to be sorry Steve, it was meant to be funny - it's a very sad day if you can't laugh about yourself and the cock ups you've made along the way.  :wink:

Graham


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed reading that.


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like something that would happen to me! :smile:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Car looks really good and love the story of the previous spoiler! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Graham my front spoiler is bonded at the front as per the destructions :wink:

Did I hear something just fall off Graham 

Hope the fish are ok and still eating the occasional passing stranger :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Glad you all liked the self destructing spoiler, I was laughing my socks off as I was writing it as looking back it does seem really funny but wasn't at the time, it wasn't so much running over the spoiler and breaking into many, many pieces, it was the shear embarrassment of this happening in front of the those two women. 



jamman said:


> Graham my front spoiler is bonded at the front as per the destructions :wink:
> 
> Did I hear something just fall off Graham
> 
> Hope the fish are ok and still eating the occasional passing stranger :wink:


Fish are eating me out of house and home James, they are going to start earning their keep. 

I've just come in for a break and the fitting is going really well and will post some pics up later. The front splitter is bonded on along with both side sills, these mothers aren't going to fall off I can tell you!! I'm just in the middle of spraying the new mesh grill after prepping it last night. I've decided that I'm not going to fit the rear bumper this weekend as I don't want to rush it. I've nearly run out of Silkaflex anyway plus I've got to organise some extensions for the exhaust tailpipes, I'm going to have a word with Milltek next week and see if they can help me out in some way.

Anyway, got to crack on.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, I had a good day today and completed most of things I had set out to do which was obviously mounting all the Votex kit apart from the rear bumper which I will do at a later stage.

So to start off with I thought that I would tackle the front splitter, this was a brand new item so it didn't need any work by me prior to giving it to the body shop, so this is how it went.

I decided after what other people had said that it was not required to take the bumper off that I would fit it with the bumper in situ so the first thing was to take off all the bits which were either in the way or no longer required like the LCR splitter.



















Next job was to key the paintwork for the Silkaflex to adhere to to stop it falling off. :roll: To do this, the body shop manager gave this scourer thing to me which is what they use to do the same thing.










But before going ahead and roughing up the paintwork, I needed to know where to rough it up, I didn't want to obviously roughen paintwork up which was going to show after the panel was fitted so I offered it up as a dry fit first and then masked out the area that was not going to be touched. These two pics show what I mean,



















Once it was all masked up I then removed the splitter and keyed the paint knowing that I wasn't going to damage any of the paint that would show when it was finally fitted.










Next job up was to run a bead of Silkaflex in the recess which is moulded into the panel for just this purpose, this pic hopefully shows the recess clearly.










Once I had applied the bead of Silaflex along the recess it was then time to fix the splitter in it's final position. I had previously dry fitted this to the car prior to me giving it to the body shop and lucky I did because I did have to make a small adjustment to make it fit close to the bodywork on one side. After I had fitted it to the car and was happy with the fit, I then taped some Gaffer tape to it to hold it close to the bodywork,










That was all I needed to do for the splitter apart from going along and getting rid of any exces Silkaflex that had oozed out.

Before tackling the side sills I masked up the mesh grill ready for spraying the silver rim, I wasn't too bothered about doing this too accurately as if it wasn't to my liking then I would just spray it black and if I did like it then I would get the body shop to do it properly anyway so it was just a quick mask to get me under way.










While I was waiting for the primer to harden on the grill, I then prepped the side sills as I did the front bumper by keying the paint where the Silkaflex would be going, exactly the same principle, dry fit them, mask off and then key. Run a bead of Silkaflex all the way along the recess and then stick them on over the existing sills, Gaffer tape to hold them in position while the Silaflex cures. Excuse the grubby finger nails. 










It was then back to the grill and rub it down and put a top coat of Audi Silver on it to match the headlights I had already sprayed. Once that was dry, I then put the Audi rings back on and trial fitted it. You will see in the following pictures that the grill is not pressed fully home as I want to take it off again to give to the body shop for them to spray it properly.

To give a better idea of the (almost finished) install I drove her out of the garage to get better pictures but the sun was getting low by then so they are not the greatest of pics but should give you an idea.
































































And now for the what I think will be the Marmite bit, more so than the Votex kit itself - the silver rim on the mesh grill.  Before fitting the grill, I sprayed the radiators and mounts in satin black so that it looks a lot neater behind that open mesh grill



















Do you know what, the more I see it, the more I like it. It really does help emphasise the shape of the grill, I don't think lighter colour cars would need it and would probably look wrong but on this dark purple then I think it works. I must admit that when I first put the grill on then I wasn't sure, in fact I didn't particularly like it but it really is growing on me now. I think it was because it was such a difference that I wasn't actually prepared for it. I'm going to leave it for a few days before I decide either way just so I can get accustomed to it and if after that time I'm not sure then it will be sprayed black but the way things are going at the moment then I think I will probably keep it like it is but done properly.

Right, that's me done then. Over to you lot for your opinions/suggestions. I couldn't give a rats ar$e if you don't like any of it or certain parts of it, what I do care about though is your input, I'm old enough and ugly enough to take criticism without getting upset about it so go ahead and tell me what you think, good, bad or indifferent, it matters none to me. I'm happy so that's the main thing. :wink:

I'll carry on with this post when I've done the rear bumper too so that there is a complete right up on the Votex kit for the gorgeous MkI TT(R)

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As I said on your other thread not a big fan of the kit but for some reason it looks well on that colour and defo love the silver grill 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I really like that colour, the kit is nice as well. Looks like its just you and i in the complete votex club.


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Kit looks great.Loving the grill with the silver surround.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Very nice mate all that hard work is paying off


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


>


That my friend is a truck load of WIN right there. Told you the grille would look good in silver


----------



## Mike46 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! Love the grill aswell! 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic, works really well on the purple paintwork [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## micks_tt (Nov 14, 2010)

Car looks awesome!!!  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks well fab. I never thought I'd like the grille but I gotta say it works.  8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Damien.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Garth said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


All thanks to you mate, all thanks to you. :wink:

Thanks for all the positive feedback people, much appreciated. I think from the comments then most people (I'm sure not all though :wink: ) are surprised at how well the grill works with the silver rim - I know I was. 

If I do go for this (which I probably will) then I will have the body shop spray the mesh satin black and the rim in the silver I have on it now, it should look really nice I think.

Graham


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous car mate love it


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Gray loving the hard work mate getting that kit on and its looking sweet mate! :grin:

Your story about the spoiler made me laugh earlier as well let's hope that isn't the same fate for the votex spoiler eh

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Love that ! Looks amazing.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilverFoxTT (Nov 11, 2011)

Ab-fab! Stunning. I like the silver grill also. Perhaps I should paint mine purple to get the same contrast (maybe not). 
Looking at the sills on my iPhone I don't notice any waving. I know you had them blocked, how do they look up close and personal?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That looks really cra..... luscious! mate, I think your TTR is my fave one, well I know it is. The color combo is spot on.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Regarding the silver rim on the grill...I'm still not a fan. You wouldn't do the same to the lower grills, so...

Loving the overall votex look though Graham. You must be delighted how it's turned out.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nikos3008 said:


> Gorgeous car mate love it


Thank you, I Love_iTT too. :wink:



ganxter said:


> Gray loving the hard work mate getting that kit on and its looking sweet mate! :grin:
> 
> Your story about the spoiler made me laugh earlier as well let's hope that isn't the same fate for the votex spoiler eh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


If any of this lot falls off I will personally set fire to the thing (not really)



malstt said:


> Love that ! Looks amazing.


Thanks. :wink:



SilverFoxTT said:


> Ab-fab! Stunning. I like the silver grill also. Perhaps I should paint mine purple to get the same contrast (maybe not).
> Looking at the sills on my iPhone I don't notice any waving. I know you had them blocked, how do they look up close and personal?


Thank you. There are no waves as such but there are some slight hollows in a few places but hardly noticeable, I'm really pleased with what the body shop have done on these, it's very difficult to get these perfect off the car, the only way to do this is on the car which will be corrected when I put the car into them for it's makeover. If you were just looking at the car normally then you wouldn't even notice them but if you were buying the car and being picky then yes, there are a few imperfections.

If I were you, I would get your sills fitted to the car, blocked and then sprayed, you will stand a much better chance of getting a better result. Being plastic, the sills are very flexible off the car and almost impossible to get a straight line from them.



stevebeechTA said:


> That looks really cra..... luscious! mate, I think your TTR is my fave one, well I know it is. The color combo is spot on.


Thanks Steve and it's not finished yet, still very much a work in progress car. I won't be doing too much more to the performance side except fitting a Piperworx down pipe and sports cats which I've got sitting in the garage, I want to concentrate on the look of the car more than anything - I want her to look pwetty as James would say. 



aidb said:


> Regarding the silver rim on the grill...I'm still not a fan. You wouldn't do the same to the lower grills, so...
> 
> Loving the overall votex look though Graham. You must be delighted how it's turned out.


I know what you mean, I did toy with doing something with the lower grills to match the upper grill but then that would look too much. For me - and it's obviously just my opinion and I'm not saying that I'm right - the silver rim nicely shapes the upper grille which otherwise gets lots in the deep purple. And I love the Votex kit now that it's on especially that rear spoiler.

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Looks spot on Graham  [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Like the silver grille too. Especially now that we can see the whole car and see how it ties in with the headlight inserts.

SJ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks fantastic old boy, very nice prep work on the fitting too.

I definitely think the silver detail works now it is all on the car.

Like James (muntpig) I am so glad you are back in love with her 

Charlie


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Graham I used to love the look of your TTR the first time round, especially your quick progress and attention to detail but I have to say that the full Votex kit makes it look even better... Absolutely stunning car!

The balance is just right ad nice to something a bit different.

Well done!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Graham I used to love the look of your TTR the first time round, especially your quick progress and attention to detail but I have to say that the full Votex kit makes it look even better... Absolutely stunning car!

The balance is just right ad nice to something a bit different.

Well done!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I think the silver on the grill is spot on. It picks up the qs wheels, hoops etc. Looks really nice and sets the benchmark for those of us trying hard to make our roadsters look a little bit special. Congrats
Stewart


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

OeTT said:


> I think the silver on the grill is spot on. It picks up the qs wheels, hoops etc. Looks really nice and sets the benchmark for those of us trying hard to make our roadsters look a little bit special. Congrats
> Stewart


I agree. Tying in the hoops is a good observation. I was trying to do that in reverse by developing some zip-on neoprene covers in purple (to tie in with my calipers and seats). I didn't even think of doing what Graham has done, so all credit to him for thinking different. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Once again, thank you to you all for the great comments - it really does help me to receive comments - either good or bad - because I know from previous experience that sometimes you do something that you think looks OK but get negative comments back about what you have done, I don't take thing to heart like I used to do but what I do now is to look at what I have done and maybe say to myself that actually, looking at it they are right.  So it's good that this time that what I have done is liked by most so I must be doing something right for a change. :wink:

Anyway, while the sun was out and high enough not to cause a lot of burned out, contrasty images like yesterday, I went up the road a took a few more pics, still not that great but I'm crap at photography - always have been and probably always will be now. :lol:























































Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That silver grille works so well, but I'd want the rings finished the same. Brushed aluminium as opposed to chrome... 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> That silver grille works so well, but I'd want the rings finished the same. Brushed aluminium as opposed to chrome... 8)


You bugger.  Now you weren't supposed to say that! I have not 1 hour ago put the grill, Audi ring mounting plate and the Audi rings in the boot of my car to take to the body shop tomorrow to have exactly that done!! 

I was going to surprise you all when I posted the pic up of the new grill installed with silver rather than chrome rings - you've ruined my surprise now. :lol: :lol:

Great minds and all that. :wink:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > That silver grille works so well, but I'd want the rings finished the same. Brushed aluminium as opposed to chrome... 8)
> ...


Sorry mate!  :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


No worries mate, at least I know one person will like it. :wink: It won't be brushed aluminium though as I don't think they can actually spray that finish but they will be silver to match the headlights.

Graham


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks awesome in this pic! What suspension set up do you have?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

markusdarkus said:


> It looks awesome in this pic! What suspension set up do you have?


Nothing fancy Mark, just some Apex springs from Charlie.

Graham


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> Anyway, while the sun was out and high enough not to cause a lot of burned out, contrasty images like yesterday, I went up the road a took a few more pics, still not that great but I'm crap at photography - always have been and probably always will be now.


You want a nice low sun for the best light - that's why the other set of photos look much better. Nice contrast and richer colours.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> No worries mate, at least I know one person will like it. :wink: It won't be brushed aluminium though as I don't think they can actually spray that finish but they will be silver to match the headlights.
> 
> Graham


Silver mirrors (not stalks) and/or black wheels with silver bolts. Black CHs with silver calipers and purple hoses...[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, while the sun was out and high enough not to cause a lot of burned out, contrasty images like yesterday, I went up the road a took a few more pics, still not that great but I'm crap at photography - always have been and probably always will be now.
> ...


Just before dawn is cool, sunset is warm...

No direct light though... :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > No worries mate, at least I know one person will like it. :wink: It won't be brushed aluminium though as I don't think they can actually spray that finish but they will be silver to match the headlights.
> ...


I've had a set of mirrors in my garage on the go for the last two years - I must finish them off.

Nope, I hate black wheels with a passion and anthracite even more so - silver bolts or no silver bolts.

Silver calipers behind silver wheels. [smiley=dude.gif]

I'll get there. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, while the sun was out and high enough not to cause a lot of burned out, contrasty images like yesterday, I went up the road a took a few more pics, still not that great but I'm crap at photography - always have been and probably always will be now.
> ...


I've got a mate at work who's well into photography - he's just received his Nikon D4 on Friday which cost him just under £5000 - and he tried to teach me a bit on photography, in the end he got so fed up with me that he said "Just keep the bloody thing on Auto". I think in a roundabout way he was trying to tell me something. :lol: :lol:

Photography and plumbing are the same to me - I just don't get it.

Graham


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Nope, I hate black wheels with a passion and anthracite even more so - silver bolts or no silver bolts.
> 
> Silver calipers behind silver wheels. [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> ...


Sounds like you and I have very similar (that means good) taste :grin:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Lookin good graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Garth said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I hate black wheels with a passion and anthracite even more so - silver bolts or no silver bolts.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: We'll have to see if we can get both cars together at some stage, they would make a great shot together, a merlin coupe and roadster side by side. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] (I won't do the photography though). :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Love_iTT said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Sounds good. I would get someone else to take the photos as well. I worked in the photographic industry for about 10 years so I know all the theory but I'm still not very good at actually taking the photos. I'm much better at touching them up :grin:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Garth said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Garth said:
> ...


Exactly the same as me, I do that all day long for a living, I get paid for it too so I can't be that bad at it. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Exactly the same as me, I do that all day long for a living, I get paid for it too so I can't be that bad at it. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham


So in truth, all the work you've put in on this has just been in Photoshop... :lol: :lol:

I'm just trying to learn After Effects at the moment... :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly the same as me, I do that all day long for a living, I get paid for it too so I can't be that bad at it. :roll: :wink:
> ...


Yes! It's not real at all, it's just one big cheat.  

I've never got in to After Effects, what's it like?

I thought you'd also like to know that the grille went into the body shop today and they are going to spray the mesh and the ring holder satin black with the rim of the grille and Audi chrome rings in satin silver, they should be ready to pick up Wednesday afternoon. That should finish off the front end nicely I think with just the rear end to complete.

I phoned Milltek up today to see if they could do me some longer exhaust tips but they can't as they are not into custom exhausts apparently. :? So it looks like I'm going to have to look for a local place to help me out, shame really because that's the only thing holding me up fitting the rear bumper but hey ho, it'll get sorted eventually.

Graham


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Love it Graham a real credit to all your hard work [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

basky said:


> Love it Graham a real credit to all your hard work [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Cheers buddy. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Graham would someone like Pipewerx make up some extended tips for you? On my Blueflame system one of the tips is on a standard type slip joint and is held in place by a normal exhaust u-clamp (just so that you can level up the tips once fitted).

If you measured up the OD of the pipe behind your tips, I'm sure Jeff could knock up a couple of extended tips converted to a slip joint and ship them out to you. Then you'd have to be brave and cut off you existing ones though 

Or you could visit your local longlife dealer and get them measured ans fitted in one go. 

SJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> Graham would someone like Pipewerx make up some extended tips for you? On my Blueflame system one of the tips is on a standard type slip joint and is held in place by a normal exhaust u-clamp (just so that you can level up the tips once fitted).
> 
> If you measured up the OD of the pipe behind your tips, I'm sure Jeff could knock up a couple of extended tips converted to a slip joint and ship them out to you. Then you'd have to be brave and cut off you existing ones though
> 
> ...


I think that whatever route I go along then I'm probably have to cut the tips off but your suggestion of slip joints was the method that I was going to use which will give both adjustment in the length of the tip and also a little on the side to side as well - it's just finding someone who can do the tips for me but Pipewerx sounds like a good bet, I'll give them a ring.

I just had a phone call from the body shop to say that I can pick the grille up tomorrow lunchtime so hopefully it will be on tomorrow night. More pics then. 

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

The reason that I suggested Pipewerx is that when I had a straight-through rear section made, they had all manner of tip styles and managed to match my blueflame perfectly.

What system do you have Graham? Is it a Magnex?

SJ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why not speak to Scorpion thru Forge as they are looking to move into the MK I side of things


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Super Josh said:


> The reason that I suggested Pipewerx is that when I had a straight-through rear section made, they had all manner of tip styles and managed to match my blueflame perfectly.
> 
> What system do you have Graham? Is it a Magnex?
> 
> SJ


No Josh, it's a Milltek with the slash back tips.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just picked it up lunchtime from the body shop and it's [smiley=sweetheart.gif]










This will be fitted as soon as I get home tonight!!

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I didn't have time today to post any details of the grille - just a quick pic as I was in an all day meeting but the body shop has done a great job (again!) of the grille, they were a bit doubtful of spraying the mesh as there are some horrible shapes but they once again worked their magic on it, so they sprayed the mesh and the Audi rings backplate black and then masked up and sprayed the silver rim along with the Audi rings, after that they then sprayed a satin clear coat over the whole lot.

I assembled the Audi rings onto the backing plate and then fixed that to the mesh part of the grille and then finally put the finished grille into it's proper position and these are the results.




























To say I'm pleased with the end result is an understatement. I know it's only a simple mod in comparison to what some of you guys are doing but I think that this is a very effective mod and is also different from the norm. It might not be to your liking but I'm sure happy with it and really shapes the front of the car now.

Next up? Well obviously the rear bumper with the Votex on it to complete the kit and also another little thing that I'm halfway through which will finish things off on the bodywork mod and hopefully you will like too. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

please straighten your badge up  
looks nice


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> please straighten your badge up
> looks nice


What badge - do you mean the Audi Rings? They are straight - to the mm. It's either my crap photography or an optical illusion. :-*

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've taken another photograph as straight on as I can - sorry but it doesn't look crooked to me and if it is then it's way to subtle for my eyes so it's staying. 










Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

thats better  for some reason the others look like its kicking up on the passengers side :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> thats better  for some reason the others look like its kicking up on the passengers side :?


Now you pointed it out, it does doesn't it. :? Oh well, I'll put then down to either an optical illusion or more likely, my photography. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Whats next then  some nice calipers :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

On the list to do but not yet - bodywork first then mechanics.

Graham


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Looks great matey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I know the grille I fitted was reminiscent of another Audi and I had a sneaky feeling what I thought it was and as I was bored lunchtime a did a trawling in google and sure enough I found this:










Very similar look to it with the silver outline.




























Obviously not as quick though. :wink:

The look and feel of the front end is very similar I think with the mesh grilles and silver around the upper centre grille.

Graham


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Love it you sexy Mother Fu*ker :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

basky said:


> Love it you sexy Mother Fu*ker :-*


:lol: :lol: The more I look at it (which is every day), the more I love it. I'm so glad I've done it as it looks so right - to me anyway.

I taxed it this morning so I'm now road legal, I shall give it a little run over the weekend listening for all the noises etc as it hasn't been run properly since January so there's bound to be something stuck, seized or not working in properly, so a gentle drive to begin with I think and then a gradual build up to clear all the crap which no doubt has built up standing for that time.

Hopefully it should be OK as it was OK before I laid her up but better to be safe than sorry, I'll check all the normal stuff like oil and water beforehand though. :wink:

I'm intending to finish the Votex kit off this weekend by putting the rear valence on, I've got to work out something with the exhaust first before fitting that but I've got a couple of ideas now which if I can get the bits tomorrow then it should work OK for now until I can get it done more permanently.

Graham


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fair play, looks amazing mate.
Really well done too! Your attention to detail is amazing!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks tip top as always Graham. I'm guessing that your other bodywork mod might be LED mirrors? IIRC you were looking into it first time round?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

tricklexxx said:


> Looks tip top as always Graham. I'm guessing that your other bodywork mod might be LED mirrors? IIRC you were looking into it first time round?


How the feck did you remember that.  

Yep, they are sitting on my kitchen table at the moment and I'm still not happy with them, they not right - they're just not right. :twisted:

I'll get there though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, I've just come in from the garage and I'm totally knackered. I've spent from lunchtime today fitting the last of the Votex kit which was the rear valance and it was a mare to fit, nothing like the front splitter of side sills. I don't know if it was because it had come off a different TT but the top centre section which is a thin section rail would not lay flat and when I did manage to coax it to be flat then the sides bowed out - aaaaaaaaarh!!! :twisted:

Anyway, I eventually got a better fit but not perfect so I thought the only way I'm going to get it laying flat is to put some small self tappers into the top edge - I will take them out, fill the holes and respray once it's all cured, I didn't want to do this but it was the only way it would lay completely flat against the rear bumper. That did the trick, a nice load of Silkaflex oozed out when I screwed them up tight which is a good sign as that means there will be a strong bond when I take the screws out.

So that's where it's at at the moment, I'm going to leave it for a day to set off and bond and will see what it's like on Monday. It should all be cured by then so I will be able to take the screws out, fill the holes and I shall also run a tiny bit of filler along the top edge of the valance and the bumper to neaten it all up and then spray it.

Graham


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloody hell old boy that sounds like a right ruddy mare :-( sounds like it will be ok in the end though 

Charlie


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> I've taken another photograph as straight on as I can - sorry but it doesn't look crooked to me and if it is then it's way to subtle for my eyes so it's staying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are strait, but sorry the Audi rings are not central. but do like it


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Charlie said:


> Bloody hell old boy that sounds like a right ruddy mare :-( sounds like it will be ok in the end though
> 
> Charlie


Yeah, it was Charlie but it will be worth it in the end (I hope! :wink: )



stevebeechTA said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken another photograph as straight on as I can - sorry but it doesn't look crooked to me and if it is then it's way to subtle for my eyes so it's staying.
> ...


They are central - they are exactly 250mm from the edge of the grille to the outer edge of the rings (horizontally). If you mean vertically then they are not central, I purposely put them higher than central because as in a single heading on a page of print, it never goes centered, it always appears either higher or sometimes lower on a page, if it were put dead center then it will look wrong. Believe me, I didn't just bung these rings on, I took my time and in the dead center of the grill they looked wrong (in my opinion) but in the slightly higher than center position then, to me, they looked perfect so thats where they're staying.

OK, so some pics of what I did yesterday on the rear.

First up is the dry fit, and as in the front splitter and side sills, put masking tape along where the top edge will be so I can scuff up the paint just below it for the Silkaflex to bond to.


















Measure once more that everything is at the correct height on both sides and centered across the width.









Each side is also held on with two screws going through to wheel arch liner and the rear bumper.









Unfortunately, these holes do not correspond to any of the holes which are already existing so new holes need to be drilled with normal flat, hidden slip on fixings as per the original. I raided my 'TT spares' box and found four screws used for the wheel arch liners as I want to keep the same look.

















And a trial fit to see if they align OK.









The next thing was to run a bead of Silkaflex on all the areas where it was required, offer it up and once on, hold it in position with some gaffer tape. The masking tape is left on until the panel is on and the Silkaflex has oozed out, as you remove the masking tape, it also removes the access Silkaflex but this MUST be done when it's still wet, don't leave it until it's cured. As mentioned in my previous post, this was the most difficult panel to put on for whatever reason and it took quite sometime for me to get it to lay as flat as I could but the only way to make sure was to drill small holes and use self tappers to secure it and flatten the edge out. When I packed up last night I was really happy with the fit so I went out this morning just to check it out. You can see from the next pictures that I've taken some of the screws out to see if it had bonded OK which it has thank God.



























There is virtually no gap at all now but I will use a tiny bit of filler and run that into the edge to give it a nice clean finish to it plus also fill the holes left by the screws.

I won't be doing any work on it today as I've other things to do plus I want it to fully cure before I start filling but hopefully by Tuesday it should be complete - apart from the exhaust but that's another story. :wink:

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work as ever Graham I think you deserve a day off


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken another photograph as straight on as I can - sorry but it doesn't look crooked to me and if it is then it's way to subtle for my eyes so it's staying.
> ...


They are central - they are exactly 250mm from the edge of the grille to the outer edge of the rings (horizontally). If you mean vertically then they are not central, I purposely put them higher than central because as in a single heading on a page of print, it never goes centered, it always appears either higher or sometimes lower on a page, if it were put dead center then it will look wrong. Believe me, I didn't just bung these rings on, I took my time and in the dead center of the grill they looked wrong (in my opinion) but in the slightly higher than center position then, to me, they looked perfect so thats where they're staying.

Soz mate only winding you up

Car looks fantastic 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stevebeechTA said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You little bugger, you had me going there. I spent ages on those rings. 

Graham


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: look forward to seeing her in the flesh at one of the meets


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any more updates on the TT Graham been a few weeks now, thought we would see the unveiling at Gaydon.maybe Audi's in the park at Kettering.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... your meticulous attention to detail is really paying off- the car looks amazing Graham... and hopefully if you are at Wickstead Park in August I'll get to see it in the flesh ...
... I'll be bringing a tape measure though- to check the rings on that front grille are 250mm from either edge ... it might just be my monitor, but one side looks like 251mm, whilst the other side looks like it's only 249mm ... :lol:

... Keep up the good work! ...


----------



## Caindog95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Where did you buy this grill bud?? Looks sweet!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Caindog95 said:


> Where did you buy this grill bud?? Looks sweet!!!


You can get hem on eBay might just be German eBay now got mine a good few years ago


----------



## Caindog95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Caindog95 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just this pal?


----------

